# Internet (E-Life) Transfer



## smazeem (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I need a little help here. I got e-life costing 299 per month (8-mbps connection) sharing with 5 of my other room-mates. We have been using it for over two years now. Now the thing is, it was in my name and most of my room-mates have shifted to other place for one reason or the other. In order to disconnect, I was supposed to give a months notice. But I was a little late. So, if I give a notice now, I will lose AED 299/- as I wont be able to use it for that month.

In order to save some money, I would like anyone to help me out here by having my e-life connection transferred to there location. I will pay AED 100/- for the shifting charges and title transfer. This way I can at least save 200/-. The connection can be transferred from 1st of July 2013.

Currently I am in Bur Dubai. Let me know if anyone needs an internet connection and can help me out here.

The most likely people willing to do this would be those who want internet temporarily but also want to avoid installation cost up front of AED 200/- or anyone willing to help.

Thanks and regards,
Azeem


----------

